# Hoselock fittings



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi
Do you have issues with these fittings, I am fed up with constantly replacing them. I purchased a new hand spray gun and four new connectors in October, I am now on the last connector, I am fed up with the constant leaks both the gun and connector is leaking again. Anyone know of a better alternative.
I might add it is not the "O"rings as I have replaced those also. And I use a quality hose from screw fix.

Ron


----------



## ramblingon (Jul 15, 2009)

http://www.easywatering.co.uk/acatalog/Brass_Hose_Fittings.html

Hope this helps don't for get to use Vaseline.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*hoses*

Hello,

I had the same problems and bought a new set from a big hardware store in Javea Spain. They are superb quality and have never leaked.

If I can find the brand I will let you know.

TM


----------



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

Same as you Ron, I have a box full of broken plastic connectors, then I changed to the brass ones, a little more expensive but don't leak and should last much longer.

Keith


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

There was to be a member on here that worked for them, perhaps we can get the blokes name who's in charge , and give him a talking too, i've lost count of the amount of trigger things i've gotten through in my life, the funny thing is i've only just realised it, and i ain't buying no more.

end of rant

Dennis


----------



## DustyR (Jan 26, 2009)

I've lost count the number of tap connectors I've left behind on MH service drinking water taps when filling up, am I the only one who has done this?


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Brillopad aka Dennis - *gotten * don't tell me you are from across the Atlantic!

I seem to go through the plastic Hozelock STOP valves a lot so might try the brass ones, not bad at a fiver.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Taps*



DustyR said:


> I've lost count the number of tap connectors I've left behind on MH service drinking water taps when filling up, am I the only one who has done this?


...and I keep finding them and adding to my growing collection of Hozelock accessories!

Russell


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

brillopad said:


> There was to be a member on here that worked for them, perhaps we can get the blokes name who's in charge , and give him a talking too, i've lost count of the amount of trigger things i've gotten through in my life, the funny thing is i've only just realised it, and i ain't buying no more.
> 
> end of rant
> 
> Dennis


Hunt him down Dennis so we can all have a moan at him. :lol: :lol:
I shall have a look at the brass ones and maybe give them a try.

Ron


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

I use Gardenia Professional fittings that are Metal core with plastic outer.At my house in Spain they sit out on irrigation feeds in all weather particularly hot sun up to 40+ degrees and seem to last forever.


----------



## passionwagon (Nov 13, 2005)

Chausson said:


> Hi
> Do you have issues with these fittings, I am fed up with constantly replacing them. I purchased a new hand spray gun and four new connectors in October, I am now on the last connector, I am fed up with the constant leaks both the gun and connector is leaking again. Anyone know of a better alternative.
> I might add it is not the "O"rings as I have replaced those also. And I use a quality hose from screw fix.
> 
> Ron


 8O One of many products counterfeited. Even buying then from a reputable shop etc is no guarantee of genuine. :!:


----------



## marktinkerman (Feb 18, 2011)

we run a mobile sauna and showers that goes round the uk festivals in the summer. garden hose connectors etc. we gave up on years ago. We use plastic 15mm pushfit connectors as they handle far more pressure seldom have problems and once one has inserted a piece of 15mm pushfit plumbing pipe into the end of ones hose (might need to warm the hose) and secured it with a jubilee clip ( or for really high pressure supplies wind on a 10mm wide strip of pushbike inner tube stretched tightly about 15/20 turns and tie off) then all of the pushfit type connectors/ taps etc. just push on and after pushing in the collet pull back of. To connect to supply taps we use a normal screw on connector with short length of hose ( we find the most reliable hose is a browny/ burgundy coloured one available from farmers/builders merchants as it handles really high pressures) bridging the connector to a 40mm length of pushfit pipe tied securely with a strip of innertube onto which a straight 15mm pushfit connector wiil push/ disconnect easily (note some brands of pushfit are difficult to disconnect so try it out in the plumbers ask them to demonstrate)
also good to know is that one can "connect" to almost any size of supply by winding innertube onto a piece of 15mm pipe inserted into ones hose and continuing winding on until the "hose" is of a size to be pushed into the supply pipe/tap and then more innertube being wrapped around over the join in a ball of string type criss cross pattern until secured. Mark


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Handy to know, Tinkerman - next time I allow all and sundry to use our motorhome bog at a festival!

Useful tip about the innertubes though.


----------

